# MK677 question.



## sub-19

I need to know the best recipe for an injectable form of it. Anyone could share? Thanks


----------



## ASHOP

sub-19 said:


> I need to know the best recipe for an injectable form of it. Anyone could share? Thanks



I've never seen it in injection. That's part of the beauty of MK677, it's orally active, no need for an injection.


----------



## squatster

I would never see that point of injecting it.


----------



## sub-19

a while back, a fella at my gym tried both oral and injectable, he swore by the more efficient injectable rather than the oral. He always looked while on it. He moved to another State.


----------



## ASHOP

sub-19 said:


> a while back, a fella at my gym tried both oral and injectable, he swore by the more efficient injectable rather than the oral. He always looked while on it. He moved to another State.



I'd probably just go with HGH if you wanted something injectable.


----------



## sub-19

It is more productive to switch around, I have just got out of a 7 months GH and took 8 weeks off. My body stagnates at a certain point while too long on any gear.


----------



## ASHOP

sub-19 said:


> It is more productive to switch around, I have just got out of a 7 months GH and took 8 weeks off. My body stagnates at a certain point while too long on any gear.



I've had nice success with using both MK-677 and HGH in conjunction with one another. And like you mention if you need a break form one, you can stop and use something else.


----------



## sub-19

I HAVE FOUND THIS, COULD ANYONE WITH EXPERIENCE IN BREWING WORD IT FOR ME IN FEW LINES I APPRECIATE IT?


----------



## sub-19

sub-19 said:


> I HAVE FOUND THIS, COULD ANYONE WITH EXPERIENCE IN BREWING WORD IT FOR ME IN FEW LINES I APPRECIATE IT?



TO MAKE AN INJ. MK677 OF COURSE, I HAVE 5 GRAMS OF IT.


----------



## sub-19

the link is:

https://www.pedsr.com/guides/guide-to-injectable-sarms

I thought I have listed it.


----------



## Niraj

sub-19 said:


> I need to know the best recipe for an injectable form of it. Anyone could share? Thanks



Never seen inj mk 677. If you find let us know here


----------



## Nivp

Niraj said:


> Never seen inj mk 677. If you find let us know here



Yes never heard of it..


----------



## hgmara

just use it via oral


----------

